# safari ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I love safari but lately I've noticed that when i go to change my avi to my current read the copy image location is no longer available when I right click on the image. Is this happening to anyone else and does anyone have a suggestion on what to do?  I've had my mac about a year and have only had another browser installed recently as s back up, but I feel kinda funny using ff or chrome on a mac and I know that's silly lol.  I just find it odd that until recently I never had issues changing the avi but now I have to use ff or chrome to do it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Not sure what you mean by avi?

The only time I have issues with copying an image URL is if it is embedded as flash.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

sorry some Message boards call it avi for avatar some call it Profile pic


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the problem you are experiencing is in how Amazon embeds the pic on the Amazon product page. I've had the same difficulty grabbing some of the cover URLs. Instead of using the pic from the product page, try grabbing the smaller pic that shows up when you search for the book.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

that works thx!! It also may have something to do with the safari restore extension I had thx again


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

spoke to soon both solutions worked temporarily


----------

